# english chestnut ? help !



## davduckman2010 (Jun 12, 2012)

i almost dont want to post this when i bought this spread there was a fairly large tree next to the house had just a few live stuff on top next year no leaves at all me not knowing ask a neighbor if he want it if he cut it down. argh :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: witch he did and hauled it off ohh by the way he was a wood worker. the 90 year old neighbor on the other side of me told me later that it was a english chestnut and he has been collecting the nuts and eating them for years . i repeat argh :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:. well i cut the top off of what was left its starting to spalt. is seems solid and looks beutiful is any thing under ground worth the trouble. i remember the dark brown wood chips and it smelled like a leather horse saddle . i want to cry now:fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool: funny i never saw that sucker again imagine that .


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks nice Dave.


----------



## tnhunter (Jun 12, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Looks nice Dave.



very nice wood, I bet it will look nice when slabed!!!!!!!


----------



## justturnin (Jun 12, 2012)

With what I am looking at, dig my friend DIIIG


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 12, 2012)

justturnin said:


> With what I am looking at, dig my friend DIIIG



I agree !!! Dig Dig Dig. If you don't like what you come up with I'm sure we can help !:big grin: Thats some sweet looking wood!
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd have a hard time not poking around the roots a bit, Dave… What you've got there already is really nice looking stuff.

Who knows? Maybe there's a big burl just under the surface!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 12, 2012)

you guys are right i just cant resist ill seal the cut and start clearing around it might have to get a back hoe over here its 25 inches across how big a root s you think are down there? dam i screwed up on this one it was 6 years ago and i had no idea what it was it had a crotch about 12 feet up dam :dash2::dash2::fool::fool::fool: you know that neighbor never showed me any of it to this day .what a :snake: :ripped::ireful:


----------

